# ARE STAGGERED WHEELS BAD FOR QUATTRO?



## never__follow__ (Oct 28, 2006)

i wanted to know,,,if i put staggered on my car,,will it kill my suspension?!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

why would it?


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: ARE STAGGERED WHEELS BAD FOR QUATTRO? (never__follow__)*

i've heard that it is bad but not for the suspension. the logic is that the wider tires will make a bigger contact area to the ground giving the back wheels more traction. this would make haldex think that there is more traction in the back and never send power to the back wheels making the TT a completely front wheel drive car.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

um. no.

haldex works on a simple principal, the front wheels slip X amount of degrees of rotation, the back wheels get power via haldex transfer.
there is no constant measurement of traction in the rear, and wider tires or a larger contact patch in the rear isnt going to be read by anything really.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

As long as the rolling diameter is the same, its fine.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Plenty of VERY serious TT moders running staggered.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

like me...no probs at all. 8.5 front and 9.5 rear...it's not different than people running 25mm spacers in the rear...you don't hear them saying they have problems. and they are way more people running spacers than staggered on TT's. do it. if you want staggered, you'll be happy you did. just make sure that you get the right offset so that they fit


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

and it will not kill your suspsension...


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ARE STAGGERED WHEELS BAD FOR QUATTRO? (never__follow__)*

I run 18s 8.5 fronts and 10 rears .no problems here. you will be fine as long as the diameter difference from rear to front does not exceed 5% thats from the manual and Bentley


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 3:45 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: ARE STAGGERED WHEELS BAD FOR QUATTRO? (1.8Tabamoura)*

Do you have any rubbing problems with the 10's in the rear?
what about 19x10?
Pics?
Thanks


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ARE STAGGERED WHEELS BAD FOR QUATTRO? (602crew)*

don't known about the 19's but no rubbing with the 18s X10 . you gotta have right offset or some spacers/adapters to make it work.


----------



## never__follow__ (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

these Set that im picking up,,are 2 pc ,,18 by 9 and 10 rear.
i think they would do fine.
BUT,,,they say quattro has to have same size tires all around.....becuase of the weight of the wheels,,,but these are custom made,,so front ,and rear are same weight.
i just wanna make sure,,cuz this audi mechanic told me,im gonna lose handeling.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

whatever... you wont notice any difference because of the staggered set up...if you run with 19's you're gonna have a harsh ride. and with 10 rears, you may run just slightly beyond the fender


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

You will see a noticeable difference with a stagger re: turn-in. It's a bit like increasing roll stiffness: you change the understeer/oversteer/transient response between F/R axles. So rather than lecture or posit, I'll encourage anyone running new staggered wheels to approach high-speed turn ins carefully and work your way up. 
Think of stagger as a way to change tire width, and you'll understand.
http://www.germanmotorcars.com...g.htm

_Modified by InTTruder at 8:01 AM 10-29-2006_


_Modified by InTTruder at 12:28 PM 10-29-2006_


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

I run 19x8.5 / 19x10 on my wifes with PSS9's and have had no issues


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

The PSS9 makes up for a lot of sins when folks change corners. Nice setup.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (RnB_BTS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RnB_BTS* »_I run 19x8.5 / 19x10 on my wifes with PSS9's and have had no issues

I run about 6" on my wiife...


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InTTruder* »_The PSS9 makes up for a lot of sins when folks change corners. Nice setup.

Yeah I like how it rides...not to rough (unless the dampeners are wide open) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And 6"...sure she laughs too j/k


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_
I run about 6" on my wiife...

















bragger.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

lol, is 6" really something to brag about?


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

Here is some inspiration for you:
i hope the owners are the following beautiful TTs don't mind


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Euphoria)*

here is another set on your color TT


----------



## never__follow__ (Oct 28, 2006)

loool,,thanks bro,, i got convinced long time ago. How Was the wash?!


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (never__follow__)*

One more though the car currently runs wider 265 rears on custom made 18" BBS Forged Motorsport Wheels, rather than the prototype 19" ZillaMoto wheels shown.






















_Modified by ZillaMoto at 10:38 PM 10-31-2006_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i run 265/35 and 255/35 on my 9.5 and 8.5's...it's the perfect set up..no stretching


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

pics please?


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (602crew)*

I run 235/35/19s on my 8.5" and 9.5" (axis penta, the black one up above) and it is stretched, and I love it. I took the wheels off of the car for winter, but I can get a shot of the tire stretch if you want.


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

oh...just to let you know...285's fit on the front, and 315 fit on the rear... those were mounted on 18x8" rims front and 18x9 in the rears... tire width is not your enemy with the TT's


----------



## ZillaMoto (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (pythiasjt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pythiasjt* »_oh...just to let you know...285's fit on the front, and 315 fit on the rear... those were mounted on 18x8" rims front and 18x9 in the rears... tire width is not your enemy with the TT's

huh?


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (ZillaMoto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZillaMoto* »_huh?









i'm just saying you can run some really big tires on these cars, most people are running like 225's or 235's. i run 285/30R18 hoosiers in the front, and have fitted 315/30R18 on the back. so don't be scared to go a bit crazy.

on a total sidenote. seeing the HPA TT is one of the reasons i bought my car. i knew i'd never have the money to do that to it, but it's just such an amazing car. what i would do for a run in that thing....


_Modified by pythiasjt at 2:29 PM 11-3-2006_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (pythiasjt)*

here are 255/35 and 265/35 on 8.5's and 9.5's....no stretching...looks perfect to me. wide wheels need wide tires. i had 18*8 before with 225/40 ...and it looked like a smaller tread width than the stockers...


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

just picked up some 18X8 and 18X9's, gonna go w/ a huge tire in the rear after snow season


----------



## Killah Cabby (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

This is good to know. I have been wanting a TT for awhile and might pick one up this spring. And I'm glad I can rock some staggered wheels.


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

dumb question but is it bad to run wheel spacers? I heard its bad on the lug bolts or something like that.... i bought a set of wheels w/o much research and theyre a 32 offset vs the 40 factory so theyre sitting in pretty far and i wanna poke them out a bit further plus when i corner really fast they hit the brake calipers in the front







i know im dumb lol.... theyre a temporary thing i got them for 200 bux


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

also what body kit is that on the blue and red one? looks nice


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (FOXRCNG11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FOXRCNG11* »_also what body kit is that on the blue and red one? looks nice









the blue one has a full Caractere body kit


----------

